
Stephen Wolfram Aims to Democratize His Software - prostoalex
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/12/14/stephen-wolfram-seeks-to-democratize-his-software/
======
macmac
This is a remarkable change for a man who famously inserted a fairly esoteric
copyright notice in his book "A New Kind of Science":

"Copyright © 2002 by Stephen Wolfram, LLC

...Discoveries and ideas introduced in this book, whether presented at length
or not, and the legal rights and goodwill associated with them, represent
valuable property of Stephen Wolfram, LLC, and when they or work based on them
is described or presented, whether for scholarly purposes or otherwise,
appropriate attribution should be given.

...Illustrations (including tables) may not be reproduced without the prior
written consent of the copyright holder. Most individual illustrations in this
book represent substantial original works in themselves, and their
reproduction is not a fair use... Permission to reproduce illustrations will
normally be granted for scholarly purposes so long as the illustrations are
not modified...[and] are used and explained in an appropriate way... Stephen
Wolfram, LLC is the owner of the full copyright to all illustrations in this
book (except as indicated in the colophon), including...such original elements
as non-obvious choices of rules and initial conditions used to create them."

